# Save d20 Magazine Rack Donation Thread w/ Wotc prizes! [Updated 6/24]



## Ghostwind (May 31, 2005)

http://www.d20zines.com/html/module...=article&sid=1540&mode=thread&order=0&thold=0

Yes, it is true. The site will be shutdown at the end of July unless extra funding is arranged to help keep the site operational. Since the site first began, all monthly bills have been paid out of pocket by myself or the former site owner. However, due to getting smacked with large medical bills over the past 8 months from a succession of health issues and blindsided by an unexpected change in our mortgage payment for this month, it simply isn't possible for me to do it myself any longer. 

On the positive side, the financial needs are under $1000 for an entire year's needs. But, in order to even come close to this, people need to be aware of this dilemma and be willing to help out. Hence my plea here.

I realize that not everyone who frequents EN World visits the d20 Magazine Rack, and more than a few here either don't care or would even be happy to see the site fail completely, but I wanted to at least try to make folks aware of our problems and hopefully tap into a little bit of the same vein of caring that saved EN World not too long ago. There is a lot that the site offers the roleplaying community and it would be a loss to see it all vanish into the void.

If you do wish to help out with a donation, there is a Paypal donation button on the main page of the d20 Magazine Rack site or you can email me at creech[at]dragonwing[dot]net for my address if you would rather mail a check or money order.

Thanks for listening and my heartfelt gratitude to those that do extend us financial help in this crisis.


*Update: Congratulations are in order! So far, $1597 has been donated. Our target goal was $1000.*

*Publishers who are contributing prizes to random individuals who donate: 0one Games, Clockwork Golem, Creative Mountain Games, Dark Quest Games, DogHouse Rules, ENPublishing, Expeditious Retreat Press, Hekoya Studios, Highmoon Media Productions, Le Games, Malhavoc Press, Parent's Basement Games, Red Spire Press, Ronin Arts, RPGObjects, ST Cooley Publishing, Sword's Edge Publishing, The Kyngdoms, Twin Rose Software, UKG Publishing, and Wizards of the Coast.*

Prizes include: 
* 0one Games -- 1 copy of each of their 27 products. _(Winners names have been drawn.)_

* Clockwork Golem -- 10 copies of their entire line from RPGNow.com _(Winners names have been drawn.)_

* Creative Mountain Games -- 3 copies of SRD 3.5 Revised, Favorite Packs, or Variant Rules Packs to be chosen by winner. _(Winners names have been drawn.)_

* Dark Quest Games -- 1 copy of each of their products. _(Winners names have been drawn.)_

* DogHouse Rules -- 1 Sidewinder Recoiled, 1 Frontier Towns: Fort Griffin (Volume 1), 1 Frontier Towns: Fort Griffin (Volume 2), and 1 Fort Griffin Echo (Volume 1, Number 2). _(Winners names have been drawn.)_

* ENPublishing -- 1 Elements of Magic set (contains Elements of Magic revised & Lyceian Arcana), 2 Necromancer sets (contains all three Necromancer's Legacy PDFs), 1 Critters set (contains all three E.N. Critters PDFs), 1 Toolbook set (contains Four Color to Fantasy, Deadly Games, Everyone Else, Steam & Steel and Tournaments, Fairs & Taverns). _(Winners names have been drawn.)_

* Expeditious Retreat Press -- 5 copies of Magical Society. _(Winners names have been drawn.)_

* Hekoya Studios -- 5 copies of The Book of Curses, En Ferreus Veritas, Class Distinctions: The Magus, The Fifth Tribe, and Facades. _(Winners names have been drawn.)_

* Highmoon Media Productions -- 1 Bardic Lore: Ogham, 1 Bardic Lore: The Fachan, 1 Liber Soladitas: Scions of the Holy Traid, 1 Liber Soladitas: Erzak's Drake Riders, 1 Liber Soladitas: The Blind Path, plus pdf releases from MonkeyGod Enterprises. _(Winners names have been drawn.)_

* Le Games -- Artifacts I: Ducks of Ultimate Doom, Artifacts II: Lawn of the Dead, 17 Magic Weapons, Unorthodox Monks, Unorthodox Clerics, and SRD Illustrated: Core Classes (to be given away as a package to everyone who donates). _(Winners names have been drawn.)_

* Malhavoc Press -- 2 pdf copies of Arcana Evolved: Ruins of Intrigue and Arcana Evolved: Transcendence plus 1 print copy of Book of Roguish Luck and Hyperconscious. _(Winners names have been drawn.)_

* Parent's Basement Games -- 3 copies of Murchad's Legacy. _(Winners names have been drawn.)_

* Red Spire Press -- 5 copies of Dark Legacies Player's Guide. _(Winners names have been drawn.)_

* Ronin Arts -- 6 saddle-stitched copies of Superline #1. _(Winners names have been drawn.)_

* RPGObjects -- 1 hardcover copy of Legends of Excalibur. _(Winners names have been drawn.)_

* ST Cooley Publishing -- 5 sets of "every work published to date through S.T. Cooley Publishing." (Enchiridion Series (Volumes 1-3), the Basic Player's Guide, Buy the Numbers, Arcane Arsenal: Buildup Spells, Trouble in the River City, and the Burning Sage's Demesne). _(Winners names have been drawn.)_

* Sword's Edge Publishing -- 2 Raid on Ashkashem, 2 The Qalashar Device, 2 Khorforjan Gambit (not yet released), 1 Complete Albenistan Series (when the Khorforjan Gamit has been released). _(Winners names have been drawn.)_

* The Kyngdoms -- 3 copies of The Kyngdoms Campaign Setting PDF. _(Winners names have been drawn.)_

* Twin Rose Software -- 1 copy of Campaign Suite Extended, 1 copy of CSX plus Psionics Expansion, and 1 copy of CSX upgrade from Campaign Suite 3.0 edition. _(Winners names have been drawn.)_

* UKG Publishing -- 1 copy of their entire product line (Fantasy Base Tiles: Addon Set One, Mapz 'n' Tilez: Temple of the Spider God, Master Plan - Crypts and Corridors, Master Plan - Dungeon Rooms One, Master Plan - Fantasy Base Tiles, Master Plan - SciFi Base Tiles, Master Plan - Ships One, Master Plan - Shrines, Master Plan - Starships One, Master Plan : Sci Fi Base Tiles: Addon Compilation, Master Plan: Caves, Master Plan: Chambers of Pain, Master Plan: Inns and Taverns, Master Plan: Modern - Ordo Templi Orientis, Master Plan: Modern - Subway, Master Plan: Necropolis, Master Plan: Sewers, Master Plan: Starships Two, Master Plan: The Village, Master Plan: Wizards Chamber, ORCC-15a Orion Class Light Carrier, Pegasus 29 - Olympus Class Station, Piledrivers and Powerbombs, RCC-GT Retribution Class Carrier, SBLC-22 Swingback Light Cruiser, TCCF-5 Terra Class Freighter, The Aesir Line of Fighters, The Crypt Keeper - Volume 1 (Revised), The Crypt Keeper - Volume 2, Tilez - Fantasy, Tilez - Sci-Fi, Tokens, Villages - Buckland Treath, Villages - Clayton Moor, and Villages - Mapleton). _(Winners names have been drawn.)_

* Wizards of the Coast -- instructions regarding the acquisition of these books can be found here.

_Sword's Edge Publishing has made a very generous announcement regarding assisting in the effort to keep the site alive here. In addition, Bastion Press will donate 15% of all online sales until June 30th to the donation effort._


----------



## Crothian (May 31, 2005)

Sorry to hear this sTeve, I know you and a lot of other people have done some great work to make that site the quality site it is.  Best of luck!!


----------



## HellHound (May 31, 2005)

Steve - email me about us setting up a give-away of some ENProducts to people who donate to the cause.


----------



## Morrus (May 31, 2005)

Ouch!  Having been there myself, I know how painful this can be.  Let me know what I can do to help!


----------



## DaveMage (May 31, 2005)

Donation sent.

Good luck, Steve!


----------



## Henry (May 31, 2005)

I'll try my darndest to send something next week. Money's a bit tight personally, but I REALLY don't want to see that site leave.


----------



## HellHound (May 31, 2005)

Just a quick note to say I had an email error last night that stopped all mail sent to me since about 10:00 last night until now. 

I fixed it.

So please email me again, Steve.


----------



## Ghostwind (May 31, 2005)

Email sent, Hound. Thanks for helping out DaveMage.


----------



## Ghostwind (May 31, 2005)

Thanks for the positive encouragement Henry, Crothian, and Morrus. Anything you guys can do to help get more folks involved would be a huge asset, even if it's just putting a sticky to this thread so it isn't lost in the shuffle quickly.


----------



## HellHound (May 31, 2005)

No, sticky just means no one will read it. 

Instead, we shall encourage active discussion and participation, which will keep this thread near the top of the forum.


----------



## reveal (May 31, 2005)

Donation sent. Good luck!


----------



## Ghostwind (May 31, 2005)

Thanks, Reveal. I appreciate it.


----------



## Ghostwind (May 31, 2005)

*Lunchtime bump*


----------



## reveal (May 31, 2005)

Ghostwind said:
			
		

> *Lunchtime bump*




Or, as the cool kids call it, a "nooner."


----------



## diaglo (May 31, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Or, as the cool kids call it, a "nooner."



nooners involve grinding too.

steve,

sorry to hear about the dire straits.

i'll see what i can do too in the donation department. but no promises.


----------



## Cergorach (May 31, 2005)

Having a good community site and having to shut it down due to financial considerations is nasty. Until today i've not visited the d20 Magazine Rack site, money is tight here as well (the tax collector just presented me the butchers bill), but i might be able to get some hosting for your site. What amount of bandwith does the site use on a monthly basis? What kind of performance are you looking for in a server? Any special requirements (besides MySql and Php)?


----------



## Ghostwind (May 31, 2005)

Thanks for the offer, Cergorach. I'm currently locked in on the hosting for the next 1.5 years so I can't switch and normally, the monthly costs aren't too great for me to handle (they are about $50 a month give or take) but like I said, outside events have hit the budget too hard to recover from without outside help. Plus we have renewel fees on the domain registar which is going to be expensive because the site was originally registered with an Australian service. It's going to cost about $250-300 to renew the domain and transfer it in my name (it is the only thing still left in the original owner's name). So far, about $175 has been donated which is a huge help thus far. Just need a little more help for the immediate term and a lot more help for the long term to stabilize the situation.


----------



## Mark (May 31, 2005)

You should see if James at RPGNow.com will wave his fee and allow donations through a advertising link over there.  Do you even sell advertising through RPGNow.com?


----------



## Ghostwind (May 31, 2005)

*ENPublishing donating prizes to random individuals*

As Hellhound indicated in an above post, ENPublishing is going to donate prize packages to randomly drawn individuals who donate to saving the d20 Magazine Rack. Prize packages include:

1 Elements of Magic set (contains Elements of Magic revised & Lyceian Arcana)

2 Necromancer sets (contains all three Necromancer's Legacy PDFs)

1 Critters set (contains all three E.N. Critters PDFs)

1 Toolbook set (contains Four Color to Fantasy, Deadly Games, Everyone Else, Steam & Steel and Tournaments, Fairs & Taverns)

This means five lucky people will get a selection of some of the best ENPublishing has to offer in pdfs for helping out a neighboring community site.

My thanks again to Hellhound for making this great gesture of support.


----------



## Ghostwind (May 31, 2005)

Mark said:
			
		

> You should see if James at RPGNow.com will wave his fee and allow donations through a advertising link over there.  Do you even sell advertising through RPGNow.com?



I have all of the information for manufacturer and club advertising available on the site itself under the "Advertise" link. Here's the shortcut to that page: http://www.d20zines.com/html/module...e=article&sid=100&mode=thread&order=0&thold=0

It has been more productive for me to do it that way than trying to set up something with RPGNow, although I'm not opposed to doing it either.


----------



## The Sigil (May 31, 2005)

Don't have any spare cash for donations right this second, but I'll throw some prize packages into the pot... *five* donators (selected at random by the staff of d20 Magazine Rack and PMed to me) will receive a set of "every work I've published to date through S.T. Cooley Publishing."  That would be the Enchiridion Series (Volumes 1-3), the Basic Player's Guide, Buy the Numbers, Arcane Arsenal: Buildup Spells, Trouble in the River City, and the Burning Sage's Demesne.  Granted, that's only 8 works (and one is free, so it's really only 7) but every little bit helps, right?

--The Sigil


----------



## Steel_Wind (Jun 1, 2005)

Steve  - please contact me at steelwind@dladventures.com

Bandwidth and disk space for a good cause is something I have in *abundant* supply.


----------



## Mark (Jun 1, 2005)

Ghostwind said:
			
		

> I have all of the information for manufacturer and club advertising available on the site itself under the "Advertise" link. Here's the shortcut to that page: http://www.d20zines.com/html/module...e=article&sid=100&mode=thread&order=0&thold=0
> 
> It has been more productive for me to do it that way than trying to set up something with RPGNow, although I'm not opposed to doing it either.





Okie doke!


----------



## Breakdaddy (Jun 1, 2005)

I have never even been to your site until just now, GW, but it is a shame to see anyones hard work put in financial peril. I hope this bump keeps it going so that those who frequent and enjoy the site can see your need! Good luck!


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 1, 2005)

DogHouse Rules has emailed me with their offer to contribute to the prizes. Steel_Wind, I'll get ahold of you later this morning about your offer.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jun 1, 2005)

Steve, email sent. Just get back to me with your address, and I'll get a check in the mail to help out. 

Rich


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks, Rich. I replied with the address.

By the way, I will be out of town and away from the computer starting tomorrow and won't be back until Tuesday (the 7th). I am the guest of honor at a small convention (Mystic Festival) in Warsaw, New York this weekend. Would someone please occasionally bump this thread so it isn't lost to obscurity during my absence? 

Thanks!!


----------



## DaveMage (Jun 1, 2005)

I refuse to bump this thread...

...oh, wait....


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 1, 2005)

It's time for the 5 o'clock bump...


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 1, 2005)

Twin Rose Software just joined the family of publishers that want to help out and see that my site stays alive. Included in the prizes from them are: 1 copy of Campaign Suite Extended, 1 copy of CSX plus Psionics Expansion, and 1 copy of CSX upgrade from Campaign Suite 3.0 edition.


----------



## sircaren (Jun 2, 2005)

Donation sent!  No site should have to shut down for those reasons.  Good luck


----------



## Cheiromancer (Jun 2, 2005)

$20 from me, via paypal.


----------



## Infernal Teddy (Jun 2, 2005)

*Kung fu bumb*


----------



## Temprus (Jun 2, 2005)

Infernal Teddy said:
			
		

> *Kung fu bumb*




Is there nothing kung fu can't do?

*non-kung fu bump*


----------



## diaglo (Jun 3, 2005)

it doesn't do the laundry nor iron.

that grip tends to wrinkle everything.


----------



## HellHound (Jun 3, 2005)

I may be poor, but as a publisher, I appreciate review sites.

Thus, beyond the prize packages we've donated, I've personally just donated $20.

So, this is the official


$20 Bump


----------



## DaveMage (Jun 3, 2005)

Good morning, America!


----------



## derbacher (Jun 3, 2005)

Give me a week, and my donation will be on the way. I have enjoyed your site and its info for a long time, and I would hate to see it go away.


----------



## shaylon (Jun 3, 2005)

Sent what I could, sorry it isn't more.

Good Luck!
-Shay


----------



## Patryn of Elvenshae (Jun 3, 2005)

DaveMage said:
			
		

> Good morning, America!




How are ya?

I say, don't ya know me,
I'm your native son?


----------



## Mark (Jun 3, 2005)

Creative Mountain Games is happy to donate prize support as well.  We'll discuss the details by email upon your return.


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 3, 2005)

I've updated things with the new donation total and a revised list of publishers who are coming to our assistance and donating prizes. I want to say thank you to each of these publishers, Morrus for his help, and everyone who had donated thus far. We are almost halfway to our goal in only a few short days. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that donations will continue so we can hit our mark. 

And I have 'Net access in the boondocks of New York this weekend. Even if it is limited...


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 3, 2005)

Mark said:
			
		

> Creative Mountain Games is happy to donate prize support as well.  We'll discuss the details by email upon your return.




Thanks, Mark. I'll add you to the list and we can figure it all out on Tuesday.


----------



## BiggusGeekus (Jun 3, 2005)

Ghostwind said:
			
		

> Thanks, Mark. I'll add you to the list and we can figure it all out on Tuesday.




Drop me a note as well: derekbecker AT hotmail DOT com


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 3, 2005)

Will do Derek. Thanks!


----------



## DaveMage (Jun 5, 2005)

That Ghostwind is one bad...


----------



## reveal (Jun 5, 2005)

DaveMage said:
			
		

> That Ghostwind is one bad...




Shut yo mouth!


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 5, 2005)

Giving this a *bump* all the way from New York. 

C'mon folks, we still need some help...


----------



## Christoph the Magus (Jun 5, 2005)

I sent you what I could, which wasn't much.  Still, everyone that views this sends the same amount...


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jun 6, 2005)

A check is on it's way. 

And a _BUMP_ to bring this back to the first page...


----------



## MonsterMash (Jun 7, 2005)

Methinks this thread should remain visible!


----------



## BiggusGeekus (Jun 7, 2005)

Ghostwind said:
			
		

> Giving this a *bump* all the way from New York.
> 
> C'mon folks, we still need some help...




Hey!

I either:

a) did not get your email

or

b) deleted it in a drunken frenzy after the mournful passing of my goldfish, Daisy.


just an FYI!


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 7, 2005)

That would be because I just got back from New York last night and sent you the email this morning. 

FYI, I've updated the amount donated in my initial post along with some more contributing publishers.


----------



## reveal (Jun 7, 2005)

*Request*

I have a request: If I am one of the lucky folks to actually get a prize from one of the contributing publishers, I would prefer what happen instead is that the publisher in question take the normal proceeds from the sale of the item(s) and give it to Ghostwind for d20 Magazine Rack.

Example: If I were to be selected to get a set of PDFs from Clockwork Golem, I would prefer, instead, that $25.85 (the cost of all their items on RPGNow) be donated to Ghostwind.


----------



## HellHound (Jun 7, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I have a request: If I am one of the lucky folks to actually get a prize from one of the contributing publishers, I would prefer what happen instead is that the publisher in question take the normal proceeds from the sale of the item(s) and give it to Ghostwind for d20 Magazine Rack.
> 
> Example: If I were to be selected to get a set of PDFs from Clockwork Golem, I would prefer, instead, that $25.85 (the cost of all their items on RPGNow) be donated to Ghostwind.




The issue there, Reveal, is that in some of our cases, we've already donated money to the site, and the product has been aded as an incentive for other people to donate. By donating product, we are offering our support, and incentives, without actual capital investment. As an e-publisher, these donations are at zero cost to the publishers, so asking them to suddenly convert these 0-cost items into up-front cash value is a pretty big request.


----------



## reveal (Jun 7, 2005)

HellHound said:
			
		

> The issue there, Reveal, is that in some of our cases, we've already donated money to the site, and the product has been aded as an incentive for other people to donate. By donating product, we are offering our support, and incentives, without actual capital investment. As an e-publisher, these donations are at zero cost to the publishers, so asking them to suddenly convert these 0-cost items into up-front cash value is a pretty big request.




Well, if I do get a product and it's not doable by the publisher, then I will take it. 

But if the publisher can do it, by all means please do.


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 7, 2005)

I've listed new pirzes from Creative Mountain Games and RPGObjects. A big thank you to Mark and Chris!


----------



## Connorsrpg (Jun 8, 2005)

Hey, there are some of us not from America watching this space DaveMage 

Hope everything is going well Steve.  AS I have said over on site I have no credit card.  Happy to send Australian cheque (Yeah I know worth less - but best I can do ).

You have my email address, from my contributions ,  just send me address to send donation 

I also just wish to mention, now that this has created a greater awareness of the site, go over to the site and have a thorough look around.  There are some great articles on there and the reviews are great.  Oh and please leave the folks some comments (we/they love those ).

Connors


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 8, 2005)

I've read enough of your reviews here on ENworld to know that I would be sad to see your website go away so I sent a donation.  Hopefully it will be enough to keep you going and I’ll make sure to give your website a browse through in the near future.


----------



## DaveMage (Jun 8, 2005)

Connorsrpg said:
			
		

> Hey, there are some of us not from America watching this space DaveMage
> 
> Connors




Oh, I meant no offense!  Merely, at the time I posted the "good morning" it would only apply to America (or, more appropriately, all the Americas).  I'm well aware that the "world" in EN World is quite correct!


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 8, 2005)

Thanks, Adam. Connors, I lost your email so give me a jingle again and I'll give you my address. I think you can get a US Postal Money order down there. It will just take a while to get to me. 

Also, Wizards of the Coast will be sending me some product to help keep the site going. Any suggestions on the best way to handle this since I will have to ship it from my house to whomever? One thought that comes to mind is an auction where people will bid on it and domestic shipping only $5.00. Thoughts?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 8, 2005)

Ghostwind said:
			
		

> Thanks, Adam.




You’re welcome.   Glad to help.   (At least I think that was meant for me.    )


----------



## Connorsrpg (Jun 8, 2005)

Steve, I will send another GM Tool, so that will have my email address on it 

You could auction off the stuff, but that may make it little different to ebay and they may not raise the amount they should.  mmm But I can't think of anything else either.  I guess the items will raise money no matter what, and they came at no monetary expense 

Will ask about the US Postal Moneyorder at Post Office 

Oh, and DaveMage - no offense takem - I was just being silly   Of course the good morning would have only applied to America.  Just sending a cheerio to others who visit and help out the d20 Mag Rack.  

Connors


----------



## ukgpublishing (Jun 8, 2005)

*UKG Publishings Prize Bundle Offer*

Hi Steve

I dropped you an email a while back, but I guess it must have gotten lost in all the other mails   

Anyway, we at UKG Publishing would like to donate a prize bundle for you to give out as part of your random draw. The list if pdfs is below:

 Fantasy Base Tiles: Addon Set One  
 Mapz 'n' Tilez: Temple of the Spider God  
 Master Plan - Crypts and Corridors  
 Master Plan - Dungeon Rooms One  
 Master Plan - Fantasy Base Tiles  
 Master Plan - SciFi Base Tiles  
 Master Plan - Ships One  
 Master Plan - Shrines  
 Master Plan - Starships One  
 Master Plan : Sci Fi Base Tiles: Addon Compilation  
 Master Plan: Caves  
 Master Plan: Chambers of Pain  
 Master Plan: Inns and Taverns  
 Master Plan: Modern - Ordo Templi Orientis  
 Master Plan: Modern - Subway  
 Master Plan: Necropolis  
 Master Plan: Sewers  
 Master Plan: Starships Two  
 Master Plan: The Village  
 Master Plan: Wizards Chamber  
 ORCC-15a Orion Class Light Carrier  
 Pegasus 29 - Olympus Class Station  
 Piledrivers and Powerbombs  
 RCC-GT Retribution Class Carrier  
 SBLC-22 Swingback Light Cruiser  
 TCCF-5 Terra Class Freighter  
 The Aesir Line of Fighters  
 The Crypt Keeper - Volume 1 (Revised)  
 The Crypt Keeper - Volume 2  
 Tilez - Fantasy  
 Tilez - Sci-Fi  
 Tokens  
 Villages - Buckland Treath  
 Villages - Clayton Moor  
 Villages - Mapleton  

Can you drop me a line at johnm@ukg-publishing.co.uk

Thanks


----------



## DaveMage (Jun 8, 2005)

Ghostwind said:
			
		

> Also, Wizards of the Coast will be sending me some product to help keep the site going. Any suggestions on the best way to handle this since I will have to ship it from my house to whomever? One thought that comes to mind is an auction where people will bid on it and domestic shipping only $5.00. Thoughts?




That's cool of Wizards to do that.  

I guess it depends on how much product they ship.  If we're talking about 1-2 books, then I'd suggest you award them to a random doner and charge the winner actual shipping, depending on the winner's choice.  

If they are shipping more products than that, then an auction might be the way to go.  Let us know once you know specifics.  

(I mean, if they ship you, say, a case of Angelfire minis, which isn't supposed to be released until July, then you had better have an auction!)


----------



## Mark (Jun 8, 2005)

Ghostwind said:
			
		

> Also, Wizards of the Coast will be sending me some product to help keep the site going. Any suggestions on the best way to handle this since I will have to ship it from my house to whomever? One thought that comes to mind is an auction where people will bid on it and domestic shipping only $5.00. Thoughts?





You might want to do something more along the lines of a few bundles each month to three random winners who have donated at least $10 (cover your shipping costs) over the period of a fund drive week, perhaps the last week of each month to curtail the costs of the coming month.  What would you really need?  Maybe 15 donators to cover your operational costs?  I'll add something to the bundles from Creative Mountain Games each month to supplement what WotC donates.


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 8, 2005)

I sent you an email, John.


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 8, 2005)

We are at the halfway point in our drive. If 50 more people donated $10.00 each, we'll hit the $1000 needed to keep the site running for at least another year if not longer.


----------



## HellHound (Jun 9, 2005)

And hey, a donation right now basically GUARANTEES that you'll get some free product for it. After all, a bunch of us gave $20, so that means currently there are less than 50 people who have donated, and WELL over 50 prizes being given away.


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 9, 2005)

Hound speaks the truth. Right now, everyone will get something for donating. And the list is growing almost every day as more publishers join in to help out. One more thing to consider is that a lot of these prize packages are worth more than $20.00, so it's not like you won't be getting your money's worth just by donating...


----------



## Napftor (Jun 9, 2005)

Just donated, Steve.  I owe ya for many reasons, buddy.


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 9, 2005)

Thanks, Bret. I appreciate it greatly.


----------



## maransreth (Jun 9, 2005)

Connors,
Just so you are aware, I am from Brisbane, Aus and know for a fact that you can get money orders from the Post Office. *Brainfart* Just tried to remember if you had to use Cash/EFTPOS/Credit to pay for it and cant remember.

The way I know is that a couple of years ago I bought a few things through Ebay from the states and paid via money order. You are asked what the currency is and you provide the amount in american dollars.

Steve,
Money orders from Aus dont take long at all - just normal mail time which is usually about a week. It is just the clearing of the order that takes some time.

Otherwise Connors I have paypal (which is how I will make my donation - just waiting on my next editing paycheck to come through    ), so I can pay for you if you wish. We can talk about this offline (maransreth AT iinet DOT net DOT au) if you cant use the money order option.


----------



## arwink (Jun 9, 2005)

maransreth said:
			
		

> Connors,
> Just so you are aware, I am from Brisbane, Aus and know for a fact that you can get money orders from the Post Office. *Brainfart* Just tried to remember if you had to use Cash/EFTPOS/Credit to pay for it and cant remember.




As above, but I can guarentee you it's possible to get an international money order at Australian post offices - you just need to know who it's being made out too, and be willing to pay a small fee for processing. You need ID when you go in, but that's the only real difficulty.  They'll accept any of the payment options maransreth mentioned above.


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 9, 2005)

If any Aussies want to donate, Maransreth is a staff reviewer for my site and is quite trustworthy. Get in touch with him and he'll make sure the donations go to the right place.


----------



## freebfrost (Jun 9, 2005)

I threw some funds in the pot when I first saw this, but I'll see if I can get any of my gaming crew to contribute too.  Glad to see this gaining momentum.

Oh, and *bump*


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 9, 2005)

Thanks, Mark. Any time you can get someone to help, even if it's only a few bucks, is a huge asset.


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 9, 2005)

New update on the amount donated. Two individuals have sent $35.00 in the last few hours making the total $543 so far.


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 9, 2005)

I've updated the total yet again thanks to Cthulhu's Librarian's check arriving today.


----------



## Red Spire Press (Jun 9, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your troubles! Having posted our news through d20MR for over a year now, I'd be happy to help. Drop me an email (yuval @ redspirepress.com) and we can sort out some prize contributions. Cheers.


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 9, 2005)

Email sent, Yuval. Thanks!!


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 9, 2005)

Red Spire Press has just volunteered to include 5 copies of the Dark Legacies Player's Guide.


----------



## TroyXavier (Jun 9, 2005)

I sent 10 dollars your way Ghostwind.   Love the reviews on your site.


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 9, 2005)

Thanks Troy! I appreciate the help!


----------



## francisca (Jun 9, 2005)

Just dropped you a note about the donation I sent on the 31st via paypal.  I forgot to mention who I was, and where to send any swag that might be coming my way.

Good luck!


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 9, 2005)

Got it, Francisca. Moved the info to my file folder where I am keeping everyone's name and info.


----------



## Henry (Jun 9, 2005)

Steve, I just sent a donation via your Paypal link. It's not a lot, but it may help a bit.


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 9, 2005)

Thanks, Henry. I've been toying with an idea and I want to hear what you folks think since you've all been so kind to leap in and help.

I've done some research regarding the costs of painted miniatures on Ebay and my skills at painting have grown to be quite good in a short amount of time. I'm thinking about offering up a painted box set of Warmachine miniatures (Cryx, Cygnar, Khador, or Protectorate factions) to anyone who donates $75.00 or more. Thoughts?


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 10, 2005)

bump back to page 1...


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 10, 2005)

Friday lunch *bump*


----------



## Henry (Jun 10, 2005)

Depending on the number of minis (I know nothing about Warmachine) it sounds like a good deal that might drive at least one or two people to donate.


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 10, 2005)

The box sets typically contain between 3 and 4 miniatures. Usually a warcaster and 2-3 warjacks of various sizes.

Here's a few Ebay links to some that have been painted by others just to give you an idea of what comes in a box set:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5201564931&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=2537&item=5204888607&rd=1

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=2537&item=5205684289&rd=1


----------



## reveal (Jun 10, 2005)

Steve,

I finally came up with a way to get all your money. Are you ready?

Three words: Nude. Car. Wash.

How's that grab ya?

You are willing to participate, right? Because, if not, then I'll have to come up with something else.


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 10, 2005)

If I participated in a nude car wash, people would run screaming in terror and fear...


----------



## Allanon (Jun 10, 2005)

I was trying to save some money to buy myself a new community supporter account but... I like d20 magizine rack to much to let is slip from the internet. $10 ain't much but I hope it's enough


----------



## FraserRonald (Jun 10, 2005)

*Helping Out d20 Magazine Rack*

As of right now, Sword’s Edge Publishing will be donating 50% of all sales to help d20 Magazine Rack. If you’ve been thinking about getting something from us, this might be just the time to do it, as you’ll also be helping out a great site.

SEP will donate 50% of any sales up to at least 31 July 2005. At that point, we’ll evaluate the response.

Thanks and take care.


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 10, 2005)

Fraser, I can't even begin to come up with the words to express my gratitude at your gesture. Somehow a simple 'thank you' doesn't seem enough.


----------



## FraserRonald (Jun 10, 2005)

Well, let's see how much this actually raises before we get gushy.

And beer is usually the best way to say thank-you.


----------



## derbacher (Jun 11, 2005)

As promised last week, just sent my donation via PayPal. (Had to get the money in the bank first. It works better that way!)

I've been a long-time reader of your site and found the articles there invaluable. Keep up the good work!

(PayPal ID from Erbacher AT Eohio.net, just so you know who it was.)


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 11, 2005)

Thanks, Derbacher. Just got the notification. I'll update the total on Sunday since I have to work 12 hrs. tomorrow.


----------



## Allanon (Jun 11, 2005)

Whoops, my paypal id is jeroen AT klapwijk - frieser DOT demon DOT nl, and a friendly bump for good measure


----------



## derbacher (Jun 11, 2005)

Morning bump.

(Since Ghostwind has to work today!)


----------



## Keith Robinson (Jun 11, 2005)

Hi Ghostwind,

I have sent a small donation via paypal to the cause, which I hope is going well.  Since I also pay everything out of my own pocket, I understand where you're coming from.  I can't say I was particularly aware of d20 Magazine Rack, before this thread, but I've visited the site a number of times since I first saw this thread and think it is a really worthwhile site.  In future, The Kyngdoms will add it to their roll call of places to release information.

We would also like to donate 3 copies of The Kyngdoms Campaign Setting PDF to this worthwhile cause, to be entered into your draw.

Also, if you have a banner ad, we'd be only too pleased to run it on our website, free of charge, for an indefinite period.

Please email me: keith at thekyngdoms dot com.

Best of luck and you'll certainly be hearing from us at your site in the future.

Keith Robinson


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 12, 2005)

Thanks for the donations everyone. Keith, I'll drop you an email later today when I fire up my primary computer (the one that has email on it).


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 13, 2005)

Joe Browning of Expeditious Retreat Press has emailed me saying they are also throwing their hat into the support ring by donating 5 pdf copies of Magical Society.


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 13, 2005)

I've also received the following email from Jim Butler:


> Bastion Press will donate 15% of all online sales from now until June 30th to the effort in saving d20 Magazine Rack from being shutdown.




All I can say is "thank you, Jim!"


----------



## DaveMage (Jun 13, 2005)

That's quite cool of Jim to do that.

And, it's amazing to me how many publishers have kicked in freebies.


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 13, 2005)

I updated the total thanks to two more donations. 

Man, you'd think life would cut me break sometime. Spent most of last night at the hospital with my daughter who now has bronchitis/pharingitis (sp?) with boderline pneumonia (she's running a temperature of 103.7 degrees). If someone stumbles across my sanity, please let me know...


----------



## DaveMage (Jun 13, 2005)

Ghostwind said:
			
		

> I updated the total thanks to two more donations.
> 
> Man, you'd think life would cut me break sometime. Spent most of last night at the hospital with my daughter who now has bronchitis/pharingitis (sp?) with boderline pneumonia (she's running a temperature of 103.7 degrees). If someone stumbles across my sanity, please let me know...




I feel for you, Steve.  

Sick kids are not fun.  I've got two with colds now - it's amazing how their noses can run like faucets....

Best of luck with your daughter.


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 13, 2005)

Thanks, Dave. My son is sick too, but not as bad as my daughter. The main thing is the fever. Even with the Children's Motrin, it's still hovering at the 103 degree mark. 
She sees her pediatrician today, so maybe he'll put her on a different medicine.


----------



## BSF (Jun 13, 2005)

Steve,
That is a tough break.  Sorry to hear about your kids.  Hopefully you have a great pediatrician.  Our pediatrician is super and I cringe at the horror stories I hear from other parents.  A good pediatrician will help keep you taken care of.


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 13, 2005)

The kids' pediatrician used to be mine when I was a kid. He is super and I trust him explicitly when it comes to taking care of the kids. My wife has already told him that he's not allowed to retire until Steph has turned 18. I agree that good docters are hard to find and I've been fortunate in that we've got a great one for the kids and another for the wife and myself. Now if we can only get everyone healthy at the same time and keep them that way...


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 13, 2005)

Mark said:
			
		

> Do you even sell advertising through RPGNow.com?




I've set up three different banner options on RPGNow where publishers can now select to advertise on my site. You can find them in the Advertise section of RPGNow.


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 13, 2005)

*Wizards of the Coast prize support*

Wizards of the Coast just shipped me two boxes containing the following:
-5 (now 2) copies of d20 Apocalypse
-2 copies of Dungeon Master's Guide II
-1 copy Monster Manual
-1 copy Expanded Psionics Handbook
-1 copy Sandstorm
-2 copies of Heroes of Battle
-2 copies of Champions of Ruin
-2 copies of Lost Empires of Faerun
-1 copy Races of Eberron
-1 copy Races of Destiny
-4 (now 1) copies of The Two Swords by R.A. Salvatore (hardcover novel)
-2 copies of Resurrection (War of the Spider Queen Book 6) by Paul Kemp (hardcover novel)
-2 copies of Empire of Blood (Dragonlance: The Minotaur Wars) by Richard Knaak (hardcover novel)

These are for donations to the relief effort to keep my site running. Here is how these specific rewards will work:
* Donate $100 or more and receive 5 books of your choice (depending on availability) consisting of 4 supplements and 1 novel.
* Donate $75 to $99 and receive 4 books of your choice (depending on availablility) consisting of 3 supplements and 1 novel.
* Donate $50 to $74 and receive 3 books of your choice (depending on availability) consisting of 2 supplements and 1 novel.

Shipping will be paid/deducted from the donation that you send. If you are from outside the U.S., please be certain to send at least an extra $10-$20 to cover the costs of shipping (especially if you live in a high postal rate area like Australia, Japan, or Germany). Along with your donation, please list your choices for books along with 2 secondary choices should your first choice no longer be available. I reserve the right to substitute if I am out of something and you did not specify an alternative. 

This is a first come, first served basis. Those who make the donations first will have their choices filled first. Please include your correct shipping address in your donation. This reward program is separate from the ongoing one where random individuals are drawn for free pdf and/or limited print product support from a long list of publishers. It is possible to win from both giveaways.

So here is your chance to get some really good stuff from Wizards and give your money to the support effort to help d20 Magazine Rack alive.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 14, 2005)

Ghostwind, I sent ya some money already but this is rather cool deal from WotC, glad to see them tossing their massive weight around in this effort, if I make up the difference will you let me buy up to that level?  (I sent ya 30, thinking of making it another 45.  )


----------



## reveal (Jun 14, 2005)

Ghostwind said:
			
		

> Please include your correct shipping address in your donation.




PayPal includes the address when it sends you money, right? That's my correct address?


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 14, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone, yes you can make up the difference.

Reveal, your address does appear with Paypal payments, but not everyone's Paypal address is their mailing address...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 14, 2005)

Ghostwind said:
			
		

> Brother Shatterstone, yes you can make up the difference.




Sweet.   Donation inbound.


----------



## DaveMage (Jun 14, 2005)

The more I think about it the more I am very impressed that WotC sent those books.

They certainly don't have to do something like this, and I think it speaks volumes about those in charge of such matters....so big kudos to them.  It refutes those who may criticize them for being an uncaring corporate monolith.

Very nice to see.


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 14, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone and one other person has quickly leaped upon the Wotc deal and grabbed up the DMG II's plus other books. Make your donations quickly to get your choice of books.


----------



## reveal (Jun 14, 2005)

Ghostwind said:
			
		

> Brother Shatterstone and one other person has quickly leaped upon the Wotc deal and grabbed up the DMG II's plus other books. Make your donations quickly to get your choice of books.




Umm... Are you going to contact us to let us know when to ask for books? I donated relatively early and haven't been told we could go ahead and request books.


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 14, 2005)

Reveal, send me your list.


----------



## reveal (Jun 14, 2005)

Ghostwind said:
			
		

> Reveal, send me your list.




Sent and I just donated more to cover shipping costs. And I need to learn to read because all the info's in the list of Wizards' books.


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 14, 2005)

Which extra book do you want, Reveal? I've updated the list to reflect your list that you just sent.


----------



## reveal (Jun 14, 2005)

Ghostwind said:
			
		

> Which extra book do you want, Reveal? I've updated the list to reflect your list that you just sent.




Just e-mailed you.


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 14, 2005)

Got it and added it to your list. Changes made in the master list above to reflect it. 

If you've made a previous donation in the past and want to make a new contribution to bring your level up, please add a note in your payment so I can look for it along with your desired list of books.


----------



## Jim Butler (Jun 14, 2005)

*Bastion Sales to Support d20 Magazine Rack*

Greetings, all!

From now through the end of June, Bastion will give 15% of all of our online store sales to the d20 Magazine Rack to support their site. So, if there are products you're missing from your Bastion Press collection, now is the time!

http://www.bastionpress.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 14, 2005)

Thanks, Jim. It is nice to see so much publisher support being thrown my way to help the site out.


----------



## a2ndchapter (Jun 14, 2005)

*WOTC Stuff*

Steve,

Coming to this late.  As I said in the email I've sent $40, but if I want to up that to get my hands on a WOTC book how much would postage to the UK be?

I know this makes it very messy but don't ask don't get etc.


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 14, 2005)

escapistthx said:
			
		

> Steve,
> 
> Coming to this late.  As I said in the email I've sent $40, but if I want to up that to get my hands on a WOTC book how much would postage to the UK be?
> 
> I know this makes it very messy but don't ask don't get etc.




The last time I sent books to England it cost me about $20 in shipping. So I guess you would be safe to add an extra $20 plus whatever else you want to include to bring you up to the mark you need to get some Wotc books.


----------



## a2ndchapter (Jun 14, 2005)

Ok I've upped it and sent you a mail.

And I'm in *Scotland* we tend to get a bit touchy when the UK is referred to as England, but I'll let you off and put it down to the stress   

Cheers.


----------



## philreed (Jun 14, 2005)

You know, I'm sitting on some rejected print copies of Superline #1. They're saddle-stitched instead of perfect-bound and they're trimmed to the wrong size but they're usable for gaming purposes.

Just looked and there are six copies.

Donated!

Let me know where to ship them.


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 14, 2005)

escapistthx said:
			
		

> Ok I've upped it and sent you a mail.
> 
> And I'm in *Scotland* we tend to get a bit touchy when the UK is referred to as England, but I'll let you off and put it down to the stress
> 
> Cheers.




Got your books added to the list and have adjusted the available list above. I'll be sure to send the package to Scotland rather than that "lesser" country to the south.


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 14, 2005)

philreed said:
			
		

> You know, I'm sitting on some rejected print copies of Superline #1. They're saddle-stitched instead of perfect-bound and they're trimmed to the wrong size but they're usable for gaming purposes.
> 
> Just looked and there are six copies.
> 
> ...




I'll send you the addresses when I draw the winners, Phil. Thanks!!


----------



## Teflon Billy (Jun 14, 2005)

Ghostwind said:
			
		

> Red Spire Press has just volunteered to include 5 copies of the Dark Legacies Player's Guide.




That thing is sweet


----------



## Keith Robinson (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Steve,

I got your email and have been trying to respond (to your verizon account), but it keeps bouncing.  Do you have a different email address (just email me with it if you do), or failing that, can I just PM you at your own forums?

BTW, your banner has been added to our site   

Keith


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 14, 2005)

Keith, use creech[at]dragonwing[dot]net instead. Sometimes I really hate Verizon...


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 14, 2005)

I have begun to draw names from those who have donated and have passed them on to some of the publishers. Some of you can expect links to your prizes within the next few days. I'm going to stretch out the drawings over the next few days to give new people a chance at winning cool stuff also.


----------



## BiggusGeekus (Jun 14, 2005)

Ghostwind said:
			
		

> Keith, use creech[at]dragonwing[dot]net instead. Sometimes I really hate Verizon...





Ah.  I have a hunch some of my emails didn't go through then too.


----------



## Keith Robinson (Jun 14, 2005)

Ghostwind said:
			
		

> Keith, use creech[at]dragonwing[dot]net instead. Sometimes I really hate Verizon...




Thanks, Steve.  Email sent - hopefully, third time lucky!


----------



## DaveMage (Jun 14, 2005)

Ghostwind said:
			
		

> I have begun to draw names from those who have donated and have passed them on to some of the publishers. Some of you can expect links to your prizes within the next few days. I'm going to stretch out the drawings over the next few days to give new people a chance at winning cool stuff also.




Are you going to post the names of the winners as well?


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 14, 2005)

BiggusGeekus said:
			
		

> Ah.  I have a hunch some of my emails didn't go through then too.




I suspect so, Derek. Better send me another one at the dragonwing address.


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 14, 2005)

DaveMage said:
			
		

> Are you going to post the names of the winners as well?




I hadn't planned on it because there are so many. The other thing is that I am leaving it up to the individual publisher to decide who gets what from the list I send them. For example, I sent Twin Rose three names but I don't know who is getting CSX and who is getting CSX + psionics. 

So posting the names isn't really going to tell you who won what, but it would say what publisher is going to send you something. I think it is best to let the individuals weigh in here if they wish to let us all know what they received. Besides, there is still a chance that some people may get more than one prize given the number of prizes vs. the current number of donations made.


----------



## DaveMage (Jun 15, 2005)

Alright then.


----------



## Keith Robinson (Jun 15, 2005)

*The Kyngdoms PDF Winners*

The three winners of The Kyngdoms Campaign Setting PDF has been notified by email of their prize and supplied download instructions.

We would like to congratulate the winners and thank them, on behalf of d20 magazine rack for their generosity in donating to this worthy cause.

We'd also like to wish Steve the best of luck in his donation drive and hope that our contribution has gone some little way to helping the d20 magazine rack achieve its aims.

Keith


----------



## Abulia (Jun 15, 2005)

Ghostwind said:
			
		

> *Update: $883 has been donated thus far. Our target goal is $1000.*



Come on guys, someone donate $20 to get us within $100, that way I can bring this baby home across the finish line! 

W00t! 

-Don
*Abulia Savant* | "A collection of seemingly meaningless musings."


----------



## Connorsrpg (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi guys,
Have been away for a while (family reunion over long weekend here).  Things seem to be going well 
Hey, mansareth, thanks heaps for the offer of using your Paypal (much easier option), BUT my friend/work colleague also has said a/c and I have given him some money to go to the cause.  $50 (Aust) dollars coming your way Steve and I think Baz is going to chip in a little more.
I will email you directly re some details Steve.
Back to mansareth.  Which reviews do you write?  Name?  I often leave comments for the d20 reviews that I read.  Just wondering if I have been leaving some for you .  It would be nice if more viewers left comments. 
Connors


----------



## maransreth (Jun 15, 2005)

connors,
Full name is Duane Nutley (steve has a thing about using people's proper names   ), and as I live in Oz, I do mainly pdf reviews.  Number of reviews depends on time of year and how busy uni & work is, but number of reviews will pick up from July.

As to the donation method, that's cool.

BTW thanks to Keith (thekyngdoms) as I was one of the lucky winners of The Kyngdoms pdf sourcebook. Will start reading this after exams are done and normality has resumed its wayward course.


----------



## Verequus (Jun 15, 2005)

Ghostwind said:
			
		

> I hadn't planned on it because there are so many. The other thing is that I am leaving it up to the individual publisher to decide who gets what from the list I send them. For example, I sent Twin Rose three names but I don't know who is getting CSX and who is getting CSX + psionics.
> 
> So posting the names isn't really going to tell you who won what, but it would say what publisher is going to send you something. I think it is best to let the individuals weigh in here if they wish to let us all know what they received. Besides, there is still a chance that some people may get more than one prize given the number of prizes vs. the current number of donations made.




For the curious - I am one of those three and I've got CSX.


----------



## DaveMage (Jun 15, 2005)

RuleMaster said:
			
		

> For the curious - I am one of those three and I've got CSX.




Congrats!


----------



## Verequus (Jun 15, 2005)

DaveMage said:
			
		

> Congrats!




Thanks!


----------



## WinnipegDragon (Jun 15, 2005)

RuleMaster said:
			
		

> For the curious - I am one of those three and I've got CSX.




I won CSX too!


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 15, 2005)

I've updated the total based on a donation made overnight. Also, I received word that Wizards of the Coast isn't done providing support. I will be getting an additional two boxes of product to use a rewards for donations. I don't have a clue what's in them yet, but I will post them once they arrive.


----------



## reveal (Jun 15, 2005)

Ghostwind said:
			
		

> I've updated the total based on a donation made overnight. Also, I received word that Wizards of the Coast isn't done providing support. I will be getting an additional two boxes of product to use a rewards for donations. I don't have a clue what's in them yet, but I will post them once they arrive.




Sweet!


----------



## a2ndchapter (Jun 15, 2005)

*More WOTC?*

Hmmm my Paypal could take another battering then...  Well at least it's all in a good cause.

What was the cause again


----------



## reveal (Jun 15, 2005)

escapistthx said:
			
		

> Hmmm my Paypal could take another battering then...  Well at least it's all in a good cause.
> 
> What was the cause again




With my luck there will be a book that I really, really want and I've already got my other books.


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 15, 2005)

Abulia said:
			
		

> Come on guys, someone donate $20 to get us within $100, that way I can bring this baby home across the finish line!
> 
> W00t!
> 
> -Don



We're at $913. Here's your chance, Don. Bring it home!!


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 15, 2005)

Ghostwind said:
			
		

> I will be getting an additional two boxes of product to use a rewards for donations. I don't have a clue what's in them yet, but I will post them once they arrive.




Here's an update. I don't know the number of copies being sent, but I've been told that there will be some Eberron stuff, Frostburn, Libris Mortis, Lords of Madness, and a surprise...


----------



## JoeBlank (Jun 15, 2005)

Just sent my donation. Better late than never. Meant to do it before but the wife has been monkeying with the paypal account and I couldn't get in. 

Wish I could have sent more. Your site has saved me a lot of money thanks to the reviews. Of course, some reviews convince me to spend money on things I might otherwise not buy, but at least I get quality product and am able to be an informed consumer. 

No knock at all to the EN World reviews, but they can be hit or miss and I don't know the reviewers as well. Plus I wrote a few reviews for d20 Magazine Rack and I know that the process is very fair, thorough, and consistent.


----------



## DaveMage (Jun 15, 2005)

Ghostwind said:
			
		

> Here's an update. I don't know the number of copies being sent, but I've been told that there will be some Eberron stuff, Frostburn, Libris Mortis, Lords of Madness, and a surprise...




Um..DIBS on the surprise!


----------



## reveal (Jun 15, 2005)

DaveMage said:
			
		

> Um..DIBS on the surprise!




Oh no you don't! I'll Rock-Paper-Scissors you for it. You choose first.


----------



## Red Spire Press (Jun 15, 2005)

Perhaps some of the indy publishers contributing product should in turn be rewarded with a little of that tasty WOTC product.


----------



## DaveMage (Jun 15, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Oh no you don't! I'll Rock-Paper-Scissors you for it. You choose first.




I'll choose dynamite, which, as every grade-schooler knows, beats all three.


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 15, 2005)

DaveMage said:
			
		

> I'll choose dynamite, which, as every grade-schooler knows, beats all three.



Only if you have a lighter or match to light the fuse... 


C'mon folks. We only need about $75.00 to hit the mark. There is still a lot of really good books available from the initial Wotc shipment. Sandstorm, Heroes of Battle, and the Expanded Psionics Handbook are all solid offerings, in my opinion...


----------



## reveal (Jun 15, 2005)

Ghostwind said:
			
		

> Only if you have a lighter or match to light the fuse...
> 
> 
> C'mon folks. We only need about $75.00 to hit the mark. There is still a lot of really good books available from the initial Wotc shipment. Sandstorm, Heroes of Battle, and the Expanded Psionics Handbook are all solid offerings, in my opinion...




Wasn't Abulia supposed to do that? 

PS: There ya go, Steve.


----------



## Abulia (Jun 16, 2005)

*And the finish line is in sight!*



			
				Ghostwind said:
			
		

> C'mon folks. We only need about $75.00 to hit the mark.



...and...

*DONE!*


----------



## reveal (Jun 16, 2005)

Abulia said:
			
		

> ...and...
> 
> *DONE!*
> 
> ...




Too late.


----------



## Abulia (Jun 16, 2005)

Red Spire Press said:
			
		

> Perhaps some of the indy publishers contributing product should in turn be rewarded with a little of that tasty WOTC product.



Some of us are big fans of *your* product.


----------



## Abulia (Jun 16, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Too late.



Perhaps, but my evil ploy seemed to work anyway.


----------



## reveal (Jun 16, 2005)

Abulia said:
			
		

> Perhaps, but my evil ploy seemed to work anyway.
> 
> -Don
> *Abulia Savant* | "A collection of seemingly meaningless musings."




Very true. And the best news is that the site goes on.


----------



## Abulia (Jun 16, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Very true. And the best news is that the site goes on.



Yes, indeed! Plus, people can still donate, further improving the site. <nudge, nudge>


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 16, 2005)

Abulia said:
			
		

> Yes, indeed! Plus, people can still donate, further improving the site. <nudge, nudge>




Agreed. And to further whet everyone's appetite, Sue Cook (the very sweet gal married to a guy named Monte) has emailed me and said that Malhavoc is donating 1 print copy each of Book of Roguish Luck and Hyperconscious plus 2 pdf copies each of Arcana Evolved: Ruins of Intrigue and Arcana Evolved: Transcendence.

Our total, as of this minute, is at $1153 in donations. I want to thank everyone who has donated and encourage everyone to continue to participate as we still have prizes to be given away plus additional goodies from Wizards of the Coast.


----------



## derbacher (Jun 16, 2005)

Hey, I just got notified that a won a prize from Øone Games!. How cool, I never win anything!
(Now my slow dial-up connection will be tied up for hours....  )

P.S., congrats on hitting the goal, Steve!


----------



## reveal (Jun 16, 2005)

Ghostwind said:
			
		

> Agreed. And to further whet everyone's appetite, Sue Cook (the very sweet gal married to a guy named Monte) has emailed me and said that Malhavoc is donating 1 print copy each of Book of Roguish Luck and Hyperconscious plus 2 pdf copies each of Arcana Evolved: Ruins of Intrigue and Arcana Evolved: Transcendence.
> 
> Our total, as of this minute, is at $1153 in donations. I want to thank everyone who has donated and encourage everyone to continue to participate as we still have prizes to be given away plus additional goodies from Wizards of the Coast.




Are you going to do the same thing with the new WotC stuff you did with the original stuff? I would like to get stuff from that bunch, if possible.


----------



## reveal (Jun 16, 2005)

derbacher said:
			
		

> Hey, I just got notified that a won a prize from Øone Games!. How cool, I never win anything!
> (Now my slow dial-up connection will be tied up for hours....  )
> 
> P.S., congrats on hitting the goal, Steve!




Congrats!


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 16, 2005)

Yep. I'll post a list when I get the stuff. Reveal, Abulia, and one other will receive an email from me before I post thereby getting first pick of the litter since you donated an additional qualifying amount.


----------



## Red Spire Press (Jun 16, 2005)

Sweet. Glad it all worked out, Steve. It's always lovely when a community can get together to make a difference (and made that much easier when prizes are offered for their generosity).


----------



## Connorsrpg (Jun 16, 2005)

Awesome.  We got there.  Our columns are safe for another year 

Now all you donors, don't let your money go to waste - get on over to the site and shop around.  There are some great articles...oh and don't forget to leave comments 

BTW Thanks for the prize Steve.  We are very happy down here in OZ.    

Connors


----------



## Allanon (Jun 16, 2005)

Woooot, more reviews equals better buying decisions so this is very good news. Keep up the good work Ghostwind.


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 16, 2005)

I've drawn the names of more winners and passed them onto the appropriate publishers. Tomorrow I will draw the names for prizes from Malhavoc, Red Spire Press, and ST Cooley Publishing. There are only a small handful of individuals whose names have *not* been drawn yet. Now is the time to donate if you want a better chance at being selected for one of the above publishers. Once all names have been drawn, they will be put back in the hat for the remaining prizes.


----------



## TheLe (Jun 16, 2005)

*The Le Games - We Enhance Worlds*

In case you all missed it, we at The Le Games will be donating:

*Artifacts I: Ducks of Ultimate Doom*
*Artifacts II: Lawn of the Dead*
*17 Magic Weapons*
*Unorthodox Monks*
*Unorthodox Clerics*
*SRD Illustrated: Core Classes *

Geez, what am I saying? There is no "we". The Le Games is just me.

Anywho, these pdfs will be given to _each and every person_ that donates to this drive. 

More details about these pdfs (and our other fine products) can be found  here.

Hooah.

~The Le (pronounced Tay Lee).


----------



## Abulia (Jun 16, 2005)

thele said:
			
		

> In case you all missed it, we at The Le Games will be donating:



What about _Cheerleaders_? That cover makes me all happy inside. 


Uuuh...was that my out-loud voice?


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 17, 2005)

Bumping this back to the front page. There are a lot of great prizes to be given away yet and people who may be thinking about donating will practically be guaranteed a prize if they donate now...

Just because we hit our goal doesn't mean you should take advantage of the prospect of receiving free stuff for a small donation.


----------



## shaylon (Jun 17, 2005)

Great job guys!  I am really happy to have been a small part of this and am really glad to hear that the site will go on.

-Shay


----------



## Poster Bard (Jun 17, 2005)

Ghostwind said:
			
		

> I want to thank everyone who has donated and encourage everyone to continue to participate




Creative Mountain Games is pleased to have supported d20 Mag Rack with prizes and a banner (to run in the near future).  CMG is further pleased that you have met your goals and will continue to set a high standard of excellence in reviewing for the gaming industry.

Thanks, d20 Mag Rack!


----------



## JoeBlank (Jun 17, 2005)

Congrats to Steve, and to everyone at d20 Magazine Rack, and to everyone who helped out.


----------



## TheLe (Jun 17, 2005)

Abulia said:
			
		

> What about _Cheerleaders_? That cover makes me all happy inside.
> 
> Uuuh...was that my out-loud voice?




Sorry, but *Unorthodox Modern Cheerleaders* is just too new of a product. Tell you what though, I will throw in an additional book: *Unorthodox Fighters*. Hopefully some of you will review some of my books. The new list of freebies, given to each and every donator, will be:

-Artifacts I: Ducks of Ultimate Doom
-Artifacts II: Lawn of the Dead
-17 Magic Weapons
-Unorthodox Monks
-Unorthodox Clerics
-Unorthodox Fighters
-SRD Illustrated: Core Classes 

Also, I will be giving out coupons to my new book, *Unorthodox Paladins*, which will be available early July. You can get these coupons by joining my Yahoo Group, which is free! (end shameless plug)

*THE LE GAMES - WE ENHANCE WORLDS*


----------



## francisca (Jun 17, 2005)

Hey Steve-

Glad you made your goal, hope the issues in reall life clear up for you soon.


----------



## Red Spire Press (Jun 17, 2005)

Congrats to the following folks on winning a copy of the Dark Legacies Player's Guide:

Adam Weant
Daniel Erbacher
Josh Sabol
David Neumann
Jonathan Kline 

Want to know what you're getting into? Check out http://redspirepress.com. Cheers, and thanks for contributing to a good cause.


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 17, 2005)

I just got the box from Wotc that contains the "surprise." I think everyone will be happy about this when I list them once the second box arrives.


----------



## reveal (Jun 17, 2005)

Ghostwind said:
			
		

> I just got the box from Wotc that contains the "surprise." I think everyone will be happy about this when I list them once the second box arrives.




Woot! 

So how many surprises? Will we have to fight over it?


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 17, 2005)

6 copies.


----------



## reveal (Jun 17, 2005)

Ghostwind said:
			
		

> 6 copies.




I meant how many for _other_ people.


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 18, 2005)

Here's another clue... it's a hardcover.


----------



## reveal (Jun 18, 2005)

Ghostwind said:
			
		

> Here's another clue... it's a hardcover.




Duuuuuude... You suck.... Gimme gimme gimme.


----------



## arwink (Jun 19, 2005)

I've recieved the ten names for the CGW prizepacks from Steve last night, but unfortunately I'm out of town this week to see my sister who has returned from abroad after a year.  I'll send out the swag when I get home tonight.


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 20, 2005)

I will be drawing more names tomorrow for prizes. We still have a few more publisher prizes to go.

As a reminder, don't forget that Bastion Press is donating 15% of all online sales from now until June 30th and Sword's Edge Publishing is donating 50% of all online sales to the relief fund.

Lastly, would Sigil please drop me an email at creech @ dragonwing.net? I've lost your email address and need it in order to notify you of the prizes winners for your part of the prizes.

Thanks!


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 20, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Duuuuuude... You suck.... Gimme gimme gimme.




Oh yeah, it has an awesome picture on the front cover...


----------



## DaveMage (Jun 20, 2005)

Ghostwind said:
			
		

> I will be drawing more names tomorrow for prizes. We still have a few more publisher prizes to go.




*sigh*

I hate waiting by the phone...er, inbox.


----------



## JoeBlank (Jun 20, 2005)

arwink said:
			
		

> I've recieved the ten names for the CGW prizepacks from Steve last night, but unfortunately I'm out of town this week to see my sister who has returned from abroad after a year. I'll send out the swag when I get home tonight.




My CGW prizes were waiting in my in-box when I woke up this morning. Many thanks. I've hardly had time to glance at them, but they look very cool. A nice bonus for helping support a great site.


----------



## a2ndchapter (Jun 20, 2005)

*Woohoo!*

A perfectly splendid copy of Ruins Of Intrigue from Monte Cook's Arcana Evolved has just landed in my inbox.  I say again Woohoo!

Couple that with the excellent Øone Games stuff I got I think I'm in heaven.  Again I say Woohoo!

Steve - What's the latest on the WOTC 2nd bundle?  My paypal clicking finger is getting itchy...


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 20, 2005)

The second box arrived early this morning (*grumble*) from Fed Ex. I will be posting the contents and details later today, possibly as a new thread (haven't decided yet and if I do, I'll make sure I put a link here). For the moment, I am trying to fix the damage that a hacker did to my site overnight. Grrrrrr...


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 20, 2005)

Nearly all of the prizes have been awarded. Watch your email boxes for notification or links. We've got a couple of publishers yet to draw names for. Also, I am waiting on a reply from one person and then I will post the contents of the new Wotc shipment that you've been drooling over.


----------



## Napftor (Jun 21, 2005)

Since I've not heard about a prize yet, might I assume that I'll be getting something juicy from WotC?


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 21, 2005)

If you haven't been notified yet, it is because some of the publishers have been busy and said that it would be a few days before they could send out notifications. Be patient, but if you do not hear anything by the end of the month, contact me and I'll nudge the publisher.


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 21, 2005)

*New Wizards of the Coast Prize Support offer*

Okay, the additional prize support came today and the individuals who made additional qualifying donations late last week to bring the total to its goal have made their selections. Here is what remains of the prizes that Wizards of the Coast has so graciously provided. 

*Note: This list supercedes the original on page 3 of this thread. This is now the master list and available titles will be removed from here as appropriate donations are made.* 

Here's the list of choices:
-2 copies of d20 Apocalypse
-2 copies of Lords of Madness
-2 copies of Resurrection (War of the Spider Queen Book 6) by Paul Kemp (hardcover novel)
-1 copy of Races of Eberron
-1 copy of The Two Swords by R.A. Salvatore (hardcover novel)
-1 copy of Frostburn
-5 (now 2) copies of Dungeon Master's Guide II

These are for donations to the ongoing relief effort to keep my site running. Here is how these specific rewards will work _(note that this has also changed since the first round)_:

*  Donate $75 to $99 and receive d20 Apocalypse, Races of Eberron *and* DMG II.
* Donate $50 to $74 and receive 2 books from the above list: Races of Eberron and DMG II.

Shipping will be paid/deducted from the donation that you send. If you are from outside the U.S., please be certain to send at least an extra $10-$20 to cover the costs of shipping (especially if you live in a high postal rate area like Australia, Japan, or Germany). Along with your donation, please list your choices for books along with 2 secondary choices should your first choice no longer be available. I reserve the right to substitute if I am out of something and you did not specify an alternative. 

This is a first come, first served basis. Those who make the donations first will have their choices filled first. Please include your correct shipping address in your donation. This reward program is separate from the ongoing one where random individuals are drawn for free pdf and/or limited print product support from a long list of publishers. It is possible to win from both giveaways.

So here is your chance to get some really good stuff from Wizards and give your money to the support effort to help keep d20 Magazine Rack alive beyond the guaranteed time we have achieved so far.


----------



## TroyXavier (Jun 21, 2005)

Got mine this morning including a couple things I was thinking about ordering anyways, so yay me.


----------



## Connorsrpg (Jun 21, 2005)

It is so good to see the site is continuing.
This new lot of WotC stuff should generate some more $.
Now I ask everyone to read the articles and reviews and LEAVE SOME COMMENTS.  We are all very greatful that our articles will continue to have a home, now tell us what you think about what is on the site.  Very hard to know what to contribute when there are so few comments.  the ratio of 'reads' to 'comments' is very low.  (AS it is here in the ENWorld Articles too I know - so maybe that says something about the readers.  I would like to encourage all readers to post comments.  from my experience all the authors have thanked me and valued my feedback.  From a writer's perspective it makes it so much more worth it if you know if you stuff is being used.  It also helps to improve your efforts and to know what to do in future articles).
Connors


----------



## a2ndchapter (Jun 21, 2005)

*More WOTC Wonders*

Steve,

Paypal itchy finger has been dealt with and I've sent you a mail with my preferred.

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 21, 2005)

I've got your list, Dave. With luck, I'll be boxing and sending books out early next week.


----------



## francisca (Jun 21, 2005)

I got my comp copy of Monkey God's The_Dancing_Hut today.

Thanks Monkey God, and best of luck, Steve.


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 21, 2005)

With the exception of Le Games and the remaining prizes from Wizards of the Coast, all publishers have been notified of the winning names drawn and should be sending out the prizes over the course of the next few days. However, just because nearly all of the prizes have been awarded, it doesn't mean you shouldn't contribute. Le Games is giving away prizes to *everyone* who donates (and that is a long list) and both Bastion Press and Sword's Edge Publishing is donating a portion of online sales to the relief effort. There is also the many books from Wizards that can be had (see post #206).


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 21, 2005)

I've boxed up and readied all contributors' prizes who donated to the Wotc packages. They will be going in the mail late this week or early next week.


----------



## FraserRonald (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey All

Well, got the list from Steve and prizes have been sent out. If you're on the list and haven't heard from me, let me know!

SEP prize packages are winging their electronic way to:

Stephen Jung
Stephen Wark
Jeroen Klapwijk
Tim Hyde
Jason Parent
Jay Crockett
Jonathan Kline

So check your emails for the goodies.

Cheers all and thanks for supporting the community by supporting d20 Magazine Rack.

I'll now return you to your regularly scheduled waiting in anticipation for those sweet, sweet WotC prizes.


----------



## arwink (Jun 22, 2005)

The Clockwork Golem Workshop prize-packs went to:

Jonas Karlsson 
Jason Parent 
Karl Thiebolt 
Daniel Lundsby 
Adam Weant 
Thomas Gafkjen 
Joe Blankenship 
Don Mappin 
Frank Engelking 
Henry Link 

If you're on the list and you haven't yet received the download links from RPG-now, check your spam folders or e-mail me.


----------



## philreed (Jun 22, 2005)

I'm proud to say that I've now shipped imperfect copies of Superline #1 to:

Jonathan Kline
David Neumann
Mark Bruce
Joe Connelly
Daniel Erbacher
Anthony Law 

Enjoy your books, guys. While they're not perfect, they're perfectly suitable for reading and use in a game.


----------



## freebfrost (Jun 22, 2005)

philreed said:
			
		

> I'm proud to say that I've now shipped imperfect copies of Superline #1 to:
> 
> Jonathan Kline
> David Neumann
> Mark Bruce



Excellent!  I was looking at picking this one up.  

Thanks!


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Jun 22, 2005)

FraserRonald said:
			
		

> SEP prize packages are winging their electronic way to:
> 
> Jonathan Kline
> 
> So check your emails for the goodies.




Got mine.  Thanks!



			
				PhilReed said:
			
		

> I'm proud to say that I've now shipped imperfect copies of Superline #1 to:
> 
> Jonathan Kline




Woot.  Maybe this week won't be so bad after all.

Unless by 'imperfect' you mean 'those copies with the razor-sharp edges that give vorpal paper cuts'.


----------



## BiggusGeekus (Jun 22, 2005)

Don Mappin
Bob King 
Frank Engelking

You should have all recieved an email regarding Parent's Basement Games super-top-secret procuedure for getting your free copy of Murchad's Legacy! 

No go slay some orcs.


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 22, 2005)

No one else wants to jump in on this deal? Just $50 will get you a DMG II and Races of Eberron or a DMG II and d20 Apocalypse (which is rather good).


----------



## philreed (Jun 22, 2005)

freebfrost said:
			
		

> Excellent!  I was looking at picking this one up.
> 
> Thanks!




You're welcome. Hopefully you'll enjoy it enough to order #2. Just remember that your copy of #1 does not look like the ones we're selling. For one, your copy is saddle-stitched and for two your copy is cut to the wrong size.


----------



## Berandor (Jun 22, 2005)

Ghostwind said:
			
		

> No one else wants to jump in on this deal? Just $50 will get you a DMG II and Races of Eberron or a DMG II and d20 Apocalypse (which is rather good) along with a good novel.



 I would if I had the money. It's a great deal! Someone should really get in on that!


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jun 22, 2005)

Ghostwind said:
			
		

> No one else wants to jump in on this deal? Just $50 will get you a DMG II and Races of Eberron or a DMG II and d20 Apocalypse (which is rather good) along with a good novel.



 Okay, I'll bite.  I'm off to PayPal.  See you in email....


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jun 22, 2005)

OK, donation and email sent.  Good luck with the fund-raiser!


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 23, 2005)

Ghostwind said:
			
		

> * Donate $75 to $99 and receive d20 Apocalypse, Races of Eberron *and* DMG II.
> * Donate $50 to $74 and receive 2 books from the above list: d20 Apocalypse, Races of Eberron or DMG II.



We're getting down to the last few books and I've changed the offer to reflect it. $75 will get you a copy of all three remaining books. Go with $50 and you can choose two. All for a great cause!!

I also have a copy of White Wolf's _World of Darkness_ and _Vampire: the Requiem_. I will add them to the mix, so you now have the following choices:

* Donate $50 to $74 and receive your choice of:
- _World of Darkness_ and _Vampire: the Requiem_
- _d20 Apocalypse_ and _DMG II_
- _Races of Eberron_ and _DMG II_
- _Races of Eberron_ and _d20 Apocalypse_

* Donate $75 to $99 and receive d20 Apocalypse, Races of Eberron *and* DMG II.
* Donate $100 or more and receive all 5 books.

For the record, the total is now $1453 and I would like to hit the $1500 mark before it is all over.


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 23, 2005)

And just like that, d20 Apocalypse and one copy of DMG II are off the list thanks to Mark at CMG...


----------



## Steve Jung (Jun 23, 2005)

Thank you to Mark of Creative Mountain Games for "Cooperative Dungeon 01 - Terror and Blasphemy"

Thank you to Fraser and Dean of Swords Edge Publshing for Raid on Ashkashem" and "the Qalashar Device."

Good luck with getting to $1500.


----------



## Mark (Jun 23, 2005)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Thank you to Mark of Creative Mountain Games for "Cooperative Dungeon 01 - Terror and Blasphemy"





You're welcome but is that what you received from me?  It's not what you were meant to receive.  Can you email me if it was, please?


----------



## Steve Jung (Jun 23, 2005)

I just checked. That's what I received. I sent an e-mail to you.


----------



## DaveMage (Jun 23, 2005)

*sigh*

I guess I just wasn't meant to win anything this time around...


----------



## derbacher (Jun 23, 2005)

Thanks to all the great companies who sent me stuff! I donated to this to keep D20 Magazine Rack open so I could keep reading their great stuff, not to get free swag, but... wow! Lots of great things keep showing up!  

I've got PDFs from Øone games (9 of their beautiful map/tiles packages, which I used in last nights game), and Heyoka Studios (5 interesting suppliments that will take me a while to get through, they are so deep   ).

Books from Red Spire Press (Dark Legacies Players Guide) and Phil Reed (Superline #1) that I can't wait to see, so I have something to read while I'm travelling this weekend.

Do I love this community or what?


----------



## TheLe (Jun 23, 2005)

*coming soon*



			
				Ghostwind said:
			
		

> Le Games is giving away prizes to *everyone* who donates (and that is a long list)...




Yes indeed I am, which I am not looking forward too. The first bulk of donaters will probably be receive their prizes after the 4th of July weekend (I am busy prepping the release of the massive *Unorthodox Paladins*)., and additional donaters will be sent the freebies every few weeks afterwards. 

Once again, *every person who donates* will receive my free books, so get off your butts and donate.

"Le used to being beast of burden. Le have sad life, probably have sad
death, but at least there is symmetry."

~Le

*THE LE GAMES - WE ENHANCE WORLDS*


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 23, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian has just bought the Races of Eberron + DMG II combo. Still remaining is:

*_World of Darkness_ + _Vampire: the Requiem_ for a minimum $50 donation.
*_Dungeon Master's Guide II_ (last copy) for a $30.00 donation -- domestic address only on this one, please (unless you want to kick in an extra $15.00 for overseas shipping).

This brings the total to $1503! Woo hoo!! Thank you everyone who donated.

DaveMage, drop me an email and I'll look up your winnings.


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 23, 2005)

Le-

I've dropped you an email containing the list of all donations.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jun 23, 2005)

Ghostwind said:
			
		

> Cthulhu's Librarian has just bought the Races of Eberron + DMG II combo. Still remaining is:
> 
> *_World of Darkness_ + _Vampire: the Requiem_ for a minimum $50 donation.




Glad I could help out. I can't believe nobody's grabbed the WoD & V:tR yet. They are both great books, WW did a really nice job on the WoD revision.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 23, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Glad I could help out. I can't believe nobody's grabbed the WoD & V:tR yet. They are both great books, WW did a really nice job on the WoD revision.




Well, this is a d20 site.  Still, I agree I've got two copies of each and they are really well done.


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 23, 2005)

For those who are still interested and want to lend more support, I've put the City Supplement _Korak's Reach_ on RPGNow for only $2.00 (it's a 71 page pdf detailing a city). All proceeds go to supporting the d20 Magazine Rack.


----------



## Heyoka_James (Jun 23, 2005)

derbacher said:
			
		

> Heyoka Studios (5 interesting suppliments that will take me a while to get through, they are so deep   ).




Thanks! I'm glad you're looking forward to checking our stuff out. Yes, our stuff tends to be a bit "deep" and it usually isn't something you're going to grab on the first reading. Beyond my own blatant plugging though, I'm glad to see that Steve made his goal and we at Heyoka were happy to be a part of it.

The winners of the full set of all Heyoka products: _The Book of Curses_, _En Ferreus Veritas_, _Facades: Masks of Magic_, _The Fifth Tribe_ and _Class Distinctions: The Magus_ are:

Nathan C.
Sarah S.
Kevin M.
Daniel E.
Jay C.

Congradulations to all of the winners and thanks for helping out for such a worthy cause!


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 24, 2005)

I want to personally vouch for the quality of Hekoya's products. I have always felt they were among some of the best as far as pdf publishers are concerned.


----------



## Allanon (Jun 24, 2005)

Wow, even with my small donation I got some great stuff. A big thank you to all the companies who donated money and/or prizes.


----------



## derbacher (Jun 24, 2005)

> Originally posted by *Heyoka_James *
> Thanks! I'm glad you're looking forward to checking our stuff out. Yes, our stuff tends to be a bit "deep" and it usually isn't something you're going to grab on the first reading. Beyond my own blatant plugging though, I'm glad to see that Steve made his goal and we at Heyoka were happy to be a part of it.






> Originally posted by *Ghostwind*
> I want to personally vouch for the quality of Hekoya's products. I have always felt they were among some of the best as far as pdf publishers are concerned.




After reading through "The Fifth Tribe" last night, I wholeheartedly agree! I'm going to work this into my campaign world _somehow_; it's just too great an idea not to use it!


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 24, 2005)

Ghostwind said:
			
		

> Cthulhu's Librarian has just bought the Races of Eberron + DMG II combo. Still remaining is:
> 
> *_World of Darkness_ + _Vampire: the Requiem_ for a minimum $50 donation.
> *_Dungeon Master's Guide II_ (last copy) for a $30.00 donation -- domestic address only on this one, please (unless you want to kick in an extra $15.00 for overseas shipping).
> ...




Still two more sets of quality prizes to go. A great set of books from White Wolf that will inspire you and a single (and very lonely) DMG II in need of a home. DaveMage, I'm still waiting to hear from you...


----------



## DaveMage (Jun 24, 2005)

Ghostwind said:
			
		

> Still two more sets of quality prizes to go. A great set of books from White Wolf that will inspire you and a single (and very lonely) DMG II in need of a home. DaveMage, I'm still waiting to hear from you...




Really?  I e-mailed you yesterday....

Interesting.  

I'll try a different account...

*edit* e-mail sent...


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 24, 2005)

Got it, Dave. You should have a reply in your inbox.

The DMG II is now off the market thanks to Derbacher. That leaves the Whtie Wolf set for now (unless I decide to go crazy and clear out my gaming shelves).


----------



## reveal (Jun 24, 2005)

Ghostwind said:
			
		

> Got it, Dave. You should have a reply in your inbox.
> 
> The DMG II is now off the market thanks to Derbacher. That leaves the Whtie Wolf set for now (unless I decide to go crazy and clear out my gaming shelves).




Steve, did you get my e-mail? I sent it through EnWorld a little bit ago so I'm not sure how long that takes to go out.


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 24, 2005)

Just got it and replied, Tony.


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 24, 2005)

All the prizes are now gone. The final total of the donation drive is $1597!! 

If you have not received notification of a prize other than those that Le Games is donating, please chime in and let me know. I have discovered that Paypal didn't necessarily notify me of every donation. I've found two that were missed so far. So if you haven't gotten anything in a week or so, definitely chime in and let me know so I can fix that. 

I want to thank everyone who donated and especially to Morrus who put a note on the front page about my plight and helped spur others into giving. Once again, it is apparent why this community is more than a bunch of geeks who game. You are family in every sense of the word. 

Again, I thank you all dearly...


----------



## Zenodotus of Ephesus (Jun 24, 2005)

Congrats!  Will you be adding a news item to the EN World front page or shall I do so my next new cycle?  (If you do it yourself you have more control over how you craft the thank you., I think.)


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 24, 2005)

I'll put together a more formal press release/new announcement later today.

By the way, all domestic packages were taken to the post office a few minutes ago and mailed. Overseas packages will be mailed on Monday.


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 24, 2005)

Zenodotus of Ephesus said:
			
		

> Congrats!  Will you be adding a news item to the EN World front page or shall I do so my next new cycle?  (If you do it yourself you have more control over how you craft the thank you., I think.)




I've submitted the press release to the news queue. If someone can see that it goes up tomorrow, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## FraserRonald (Jun 24, 2005)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Thank you to Fraser and Dean of Swords Edge Publshing for Raid on Ashkashem" and "the Qalashar Device."




And thank you Steve for helping out with d20 Magazine Rack. And please let me know if there's anything you find particularly bad or particularly good with the SEP adventures--that is, if you play d20 Modern. If you (or any of those who received stuff from SEP) don't play d20 Modern, let me know. SEP has some fantasy stuff in the pipes and while it's not in the near future, I'd be happy to send along a comp copy.

Cheers all!


----------



## TheLe (Jun 26, 2005)

Hey gang. The following pdf books have been sent to all donators:

-Artifacts I: Ducks of Ultimate Doom
-Artifacts II: Lawn of the Dead
-17 Magic Weapons
-Unorthodox Monks
-Unorthodox Clerics
-Unorthodox Fighters
-SRD Illustrated: Core Classes

Thanks for supporting d20 magazine rack!

If you did not receive these 7 books, or if you donated but did not receive them, please email to let me know: TheLeGames@yahoo.com

Thanks!

`Le


----------



## Red Spire Press (Jun 26, 2005)

thele said:
			
		

> Hey gang. The following pdf books have been sent to all donators:
> 
> -Artifacts I: Ducks of Ultimate Doom
> -Artifacts II: Lawn of the Dead
> ...




Cheers.


----------



## a2ndchapter (Jun 26, 2005)

*The Le Games Bundle*



			
				thele said:
			
		

> Hey gang. The following pdf books have been sent to all donators:
> 
> -Artifacts I: Ducks of Ultimate Doom
> -Artifacts II: Lawn of the Dead
> ...




Cheers!  They look great.


----------



## DaveMage (Jun 26, 2005)

thele said:
			
		

> Hey gang. The following pdf books have been sent to all donators:
> 
> -Artifacts I: Ducks of Ultimate Doom
> -Artifacts II: Lawn of the Dead
> ...




That's very generous of you - thanks!!!!


----------



## derbacher (Jun 26, 2005)

Downloading them now.  Got them all. Thanks!

(BTW, I got 2 Ducks of Doom. Hilarious  )


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jun 26, 2005)

Steve, what was the big surprise from WotC? Was it in the list of books from them already posted, or are you waiting on it? If you posted it already, I must have missed it. I can be a bit dense at times...


----------



## maransreth (Jun 26, 2005)

I think it was the new DMG2 that was the surprise, as it has only just come out and Steve got 5 copies of it to donate to people.


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 26, 2005)

Yeah, it was the additional copies of DMG II that was completely unexpected.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jun 26, 2005)

Ghostwind said:
			
		

> Yeah, it was the additional copies of DMG II that was completely unexpected.




Oh, cool! I got one of the surprises & didn't even know it!


----------



## JoeBlank (Jun 27, 2005)

Just adding my thanks to The Le Games. Much appreciated.


----------



## Steve Jung (Jun 27, 2005)

Thanks to The Le games for their pdfs.

Thanks to CMG for their favorites bundle.


----------



## francisca (Jun 27, 2005)

I'd like to add thanks to LeGames, Expeditious Retreat, and Malhavoc.

I'll put them to good use.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 27, 2005)

Steve, when you get a chance could you give me a shipping status on my order?  I've been out of town four about 2 weeks with my mail stopped and was rather surprised when I didn't see a package when I picked up my mail.  Was it USPS, UPS, FedEx or what not too?


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 28, 2005)

I mailed (post office) your box last Friday, BS. You will probably get it late this week or the weekend I would imagine.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 28, 2005)

Ghostwind said:
			
		

> I mailed (post office) your box last Friday, BS. You will probably get it late this week or the weekend I would imagine.




Sweet, thanks for the update Steve.


----------



## TheLe (Jun 28, 2005)

JoeBlank said:
			
		

> Just adding my thanks to The Le Games. Much appreciated.




No problem folks. I do what I can to help out these rpg sites out there. As long as I am having fun in this industry, that is all that matters (and, well, bringing the industry down to my level is just a bonus).

On that note, if you feel inclinded, please consider reviewing some of the books I sent you all. You can post reviews right here on ENworld and cross post them to rpg.net and other places.

If not, no big deal. Enjoy the books!

~Le


----------



## Mark (Jun 28, 2005)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Thanks to CMG for their favorites bundle.




That's what I was trying to get into your hands. And, thank you (and everyone) for helping the Mag Rack!


----------



## jaycrockett (Jun 28, 2005)

Thanks to Le Games, SEP, Heyoka, and Ambient for the PDFs.  I had actually donated a small amount before prizes were announced, and it was fun to watch all the free stuff roll into my inbox unexpectedly.


----------



## derbacher (Jun 28, 2005)

Packages arrived today from Ronin Arts (Superline) and Ghostwind (DMGII). Woo hoo!

Some thoughts: 

1. Steve, that was a really fast delivery for the USPS. You sent it Friday and I got it today, media mail even! 

2. Phil, I don't play M&M, but I have to say Superline is a great product. The layout is great (it looks like a comic book), the content is well done (4 single session adventures, well formatted and explained), and the possibility to collect them and expand the storylines on the adventures. Folks, if you play Mutants & Masterminds, get this product!


----------



## philreed (Jun 28, 2005)

derbacher said:
			
		

> 2. Phil, I don't play M&M, but I have to say Superline is a great product. The layout is great (it looks like a comic book), the content is well done (4 single session adventures, well formatted and explained), and the possibility to collect them and expand the storylines on the adventures. Folks, if you play Mutants & Masterminds, get this product!




Thanks. Keep in mind that you have one of the defective copies. The actual production run that we're selling is the correct size and perfect-bound.


----------



## reveal (Jun 28, 2005)

I received the Superline book on Saturday. Awesome book! Thanks Phil!


----------



## philreed (Jun 28, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I received the Superline book on Saturday. Awesome book! Thanks Phil!




I'm glad you liked it. I just need to get the word out to more M&M players.

Feel free to write a review if you like.


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 28, 2005)

I mailed all of the overseas and Canada packages today. Even with the economy rate (that's 4-6 *weeks* delivery) I still wrote a check for almost $200 to cover them all.


----------



## a2ndchapter (Jun 28, 2005)

Ghostwind said:
			
		

> I mailed all of the overseas and Canada packages today. Even with the economy rate (that's 4-6 *weeks* delivery) I still wrote a check for almost $200 to cover them all.




Was the "extras" added to the donations enough to cover it?


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 28, 2005)

With all of the donations, everything was covered. However, if anyone has a little extra spending money next month they want to donate, that'd be great.


----------



## reveal (Jun 29, 2005)

Got my box today. Everything looks great. Thanks Steve!


----------



## Abulia (Jul 2, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Got my box today. Everything looks great. Thanks Steve!



Ditto! That's a lot of books!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 2, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Got my box today. Everything looks great. Thanks Steve!



Ditto!  Minus the fact that I got it yesterday!


----------



## Ghostwind (Jul 2, 2005)

Glad to hear that everyone is getting their books without problems. Enjoy them and use them in your games.


----------



## Ed Cha (Jul 2, 2005)

"Show me the money!" Steve said. 

And people did. 

Nice job.


----------



## Ghostwind (Jul 6, 2005)

Rich, I got your check in yesterday's mail. Thanks!!


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jul 6, 2005)

Ghostwind said:
			
		

> Rich, I got your check in yesterday's mail. Thanks!!




No problem! thanks for the books!


----------



## Connorsrpg (Jul 12, 2005)

Hi all, been away for 2 weeks also.

I must say I am very thankful for what has been given. 

I received a copy of Frost & Fur from MonkeyGod Enteprises and it looks very good, though I haven't read much of it yet, as our campaign is no where near the snow   But it will be a very useful source when we do.

I have also received a load of LeGames stuff.  Sitting in my email box, not downloaded yet, but I have every intention of doing so and can't wait to see what the fantasy stuff there has to offer.  very generous TheLe (I think that is the right name to thank).

Steve, I haven't received any of the WotC stuff yet, but that may be fine as I am down in Australia.  Will let you know when it arrives...or if it doesn't...

Overall a very successful pitch for $ to save the site.  What a great community we have.  Now go over and use the d20zines site, have a look around, maybe review some of the free products we received (I may have a go at that Steve - where do I get the standard layout [or do just select reviewers do these?]), oh, and leave some feedback for those writing the articles


----------



## derbacher (Jul 13, 2005)

Just a note to say I recieved the Darl Legacies Player's Guide today. It looks really cool from my first skim through. I don't really do "modern", but this post-apocalyptic idea has me intrigued. Should be a good read.


----------



## Red Spire Press (Jul 13, 2005)

derbacher said:
			
		

> Just a note to say I recieved the Darl Legacies Player's Guide today. It looks really cool from my first skim through. I don't really do "modern", but this post-apocalyptic idea has me intrigued. Should be a good read.




Woot!  Enjoy.


----------



## a2ndchapter (Jul 28, 2005)

*Overseas Items*

06-28-05, 08:02 PM 







			
				Ghostwind said:
			
		

> I mailed all of the overseas and Canada packages today. (that's 4-6 *weeks* delivery)




Hey all.  Just wondering if anyone outside of the USA has received anything yet?  I'm in the UK and I've not.  Not worried or anything just it's my birthday tomorrow and it wouldve been good if it had arrived in time for that   

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## a2ndchapter (Aug 2, 2005)

**bump**
Anyone commenting?


----------



## Abulia (Aug 2, 2005)

If Steve used the USPS Media Rate (and he probably did, it's the cheapest), you can plan on waiting something like 4-6 weeks. It takes *forever*. I did this once with some RPG books for a fellow in the UK and it took something close to 2 months.


----------



## Connorsrpg (Aug 3, 2005)

escapistthx,
yeah, I am from Australia and have not received package yet 
Have emailed Steve and he says to wait 4-6 weeks also.  So I guess at end of 6 weeks, then worry 
Pitty you didn't get it for b'day, but now you will have two of them (when the stuff arrives) 
Connors


----------



## Ghostwind (Aug 3, 2005)

Abulia said:
			
		

> If Steve used the USPS Media Rate (and he probably did, it's the cheapest), you can plan on waiting something like 4-6 weeks. It takes *forever*. I did this once with some RPG books for a fellow in the UK and it took something close to 2 months.




You're correct. Out of necessity, I used the cheapest route because it was still hugely expensive. If memory serves me correctly, one package going to England cost nearly $40 to ship. I think the Australian one was around $30 to ship. Air Parcel rates were nearly astronomical. The mail clerk said 4-6 weeks but she also said that it might take longer since everything had to go through Customs, be opened and the contents examined. Sorry guys, I know you're all anxiously awaiting your packages, but all I can offer is to be patient because they were packaged and mailed. It's just the US Postal Service that is taking its sweet time delivering those packages.


----------



## a2ndchapter (Aug 17, 2005)

*Woohoo!*

It all arrived today.
Thanks Steve, I can now make my Beholders more nasty than before thanks to the Lords Of Madness book.
The other books look great too.  Well worth the wait.

Cheers,

D


----------



## Ghostwind (Aug 17, 2005)

Glad to hear it made it safely.


----------



## Connorsrpg (Aug 31, 2005)

Ah, I forgot to email.  Mine arrived too.

Had a look at EPsHB - looked good.  But I am reading Heroes of Battle.  I am liking and it has heaps of usable stats to use at the drop of a hat.  Cool.

Thanks heaps Steve.


----------



## Ghostwind (Aug 31, 2005)

Good. Another safe arrival...


----------

